# ROMS



## thekirbymaster (Feb 10, 2003)

How do I download ROMs off this site? I see news on the new ROMs but how do I actually download them?


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 10, 2003)

No new roms.  Never new roms.  Never ever new roms.  Read the rules.


----------



## X-Gamer (Feb 10, 2003)

You don't. Roms links are forbidden on this forum. Check out some other sites or try IRC.
And because you asked for roms, this thread is going to have to be closed.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Feb 10, 2003)

They're both right. The way this site works is we keep you up to date on the emulation field and the GBA scene, but it's up to you to find them.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## thekirbymaster (Feb 10, 2003)

oops. i didn't know. i forgot what the rules said. sorry. i hope i don't get suspended or banned for this. i just wanted 1 rom and I can't find it anywhere. it was just after i posted this topic when i remembered. im really really sorry.


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 10, 2003)

Nah, you won't get suspended.  Just a stern lecture.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




People do this all the time, unfortunately.  So I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Blue_GoD (Feb 16, 2003)

well i don't agree with that rule because nowadays is very hard to find roms, i have mIRC and i go to f-servs but my DCC gets 0,001 kb/s - dunno why - so i have to download from the sites, wich is dificult to find


----------



## neocat (Feb 16, 2003)

but if there are roms the site will go down


----------



## sigfried (Feb 16, 2003)

It depends also of which roms you wish to download. If it's only gba roms you wish, then you cry like a baby cause the gba scene link is on the main page of the site, you can find whatever you want in it. If you wish other thing try peer to peer connection. 

Rahh enough of those children.


----------



## dice (Feb 16, 2003)

It's better this way than not getting anthing at all. 
GBAtemp mIRC TUTORIAL FOR NEWBIES (n00bs) by KiVan


----------



## Blue_GoD (Feb 16, 2003)

QUOTE(sigfried @ Feb 16 2003 said:


> It depends also of which roms you wish to download. If it's only gba roms you wish, then you cry like a baby cause the gba scene link is on the main page of the site, you can find whatever you want in it. If you wish other thing try peer to peer connection.
> 
> Rahh enough of those children.


lol you're a funny guy, i like you


----------

